# Convertir HEX a ASM



## z04d

Estoy programando un pic para un proyecto pero al archivo que queme en el pic esta en .hex (directo a ICPROG), pero mi profesor quiere el archivo en .hex para ver todo el codigo fuente y para poder editar algunas partes. Como puedo convertir de .HEX a .ASM


----------



## tiopepe123

El mismo ic-prog lo permite, busca un poquito pero esta, no lo tengo en este momento pero esta.


----------



## z04d

Claro esa me la se en una pestaña dice si ver el codigo en asm o en hex, pero es que ese no es el código original no se que le pasa cuando esta ahí, porque se le deben de ver las letras que se van a plasmar en el display que voy a ocupar y no se ven nada. eso es lo que necesito, edtitar las palabras que vienen por defecto. debe de haber algún programa


----------



## El nombre

Se ve incluso en exadecimal.
Saludos


----------



## jjfonsecaz

Hola,

Pues no se que editor uses, pero puedes importar un archivo en hex a el editor de MPLAB y automaticamente veras en memoria de programa el codigo en ensamblador puro, sin las definiciones ni directivas del ligador.

saludos


----------



## z04d

Me podrias dar asi como un pequeño tutorial de como pasar de hex a asm con el MPLAB??

porfavor


----------



## tiopepe123

El problema de pasar de Hex a ASM es que se pierden tosas las etiquetas de los saltos, las cadenas de caracteres tal i como las conocemos, ningun desensamblador te solucionara eso, pero con paciencia se puedes desentramar el codigo, como crees que se hac0kean los programas.

Yo probaria de tener la dos pantalaas uno con el codigo ASM y  la otra en HEX y guiarte con las direcciones de memoria, si en un rango de memoria hay una frase en hex/ascii en la otra no puede haber codigo

El Mplap lo permite


file->import
view->disassembly linting


----------



## jjfonsecaz

Pues como te comente, 
1 abres el MPLAB. 
2 buscas en FILE, un renglon que dice IMPORT
3 buscas el archivo que tienes en HEX en la ventana que se abre y lo das en ABRIR
4 en VIEW buscas y le das click a PROGRAM MEMORY

Automaticamente veras el codigo totalmente en ensamblador, como comenta el compañero, sin etiquetas ya que estas son para que el usuario entienda mejor el programa en lugar de las etiquetas te pondra la direccion a la que realizara el salto.

Asi que si quieres reeditar un programa del que solo tienes el HEX lo unico que te dire es PACIENCIA...


----------

